#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請 心情廣場暨談天說地版主

## 迷思

*申請版面：* 心情廣場暨談天說地

*申請理由：*
我一直覺得心情版是樂園的十字路口，
或說是十字路口上的涼亭吧，
不論是在樂園哪處活動的會員，
總有時候會路過此地，留下一點想說的話。

這個版面也算是我比較常活動的版面之一，
平時也會滿樂意去聽聽其它會員生活上的種種事情，
雖然不是很能與他們一同討論，
但是若是對一件事情有所想法時很樂意將自己的想法呈上。

在此希望能用一點力量來幫住該版面的管理。
目前並沒有特別的想法想要執行，
有的話也只是希望每一位會員能在此愉快的相處而己。

----------


## 狼王白牙

迷思十分的有自己的想法

且願意聆聽會員們的心情故事，並幫助解憂

應為足以勝任談天說地版之版主職務

就此宣告迷思上任，請多加油

----------

